# venice wahoo



## AFTA U2 (Jun 19, 2009)

sorry for the late report, we fishedoffshore in venice 3 weeks ago, caught6 wahoo in2 hrs.we left them biting. a little over 400lbs total .


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...................may go over this weekend weather permitting...........could you provide a brief description of tactics?


----------



## boogie (Feb 6, 2009)

Were you fishing on your own boat or was it a charter. If it was what did you guys pay, I've been wanting to fish there for a long time!:banghead


----------



## AFTA U2 (Jun 19, 2009)

it was my boat i have a 31 cape horn i keep in venice.


----------



## AFTA U2 (Jun 19, 2009)

braid runners bonito /rag mops


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Sweet! Where they moving into the rigs on the Shelf or out deeper? Looks like the big ones are showing up.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice fish there!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Rocky!! Glad to see you on here. Catch ya later big daddy!


----------

